
Ask HN: Freelancers, how do the best clients communicate requirements? - cmmt
Assume that you are building a new, reasonably complex SaaS product from scratch. What are the most useful ways that a client can communicate the product requirements? E.g. business domain background doc, flow diagrams, user stories, wireframes, mockups, etc?
======
mdorazio
My experience is that the best clients communicate requirements in whatever
form works best for your development team. In other words, the best clients
are used to working with freelancers, understand the development process, and
are comfortable communicating in a variety of ways to make sure what they want
is clearly understood. There have been times where someone came with a full-
fledged FRD that didn't actually match what they wanted (not fun), and other
times where someone came with little more than "I want it like X SaaS product,
but with these changes" as a start and they were fantastic to work with.

Also it's usually the case that a good chunk of your job will be eliciting
those requirements from the client in the first place.

